# Taylor Ham



## bill ace 350 (Nov 28, 2020)

Had to go to Syracuse,  so i went to Wegman's.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 28, 2020)

That's the good stuff!  Enjoy it!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2020)

Nice haul .


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 28, 2020)

Nice haul. That is a staple for our good friend 

 Bearcarver
  He swears by the stuff and showcases some of the things he does with it here in the forum. I don't have access to it but managed to find what I think is close to an authentic recipe so plan to make some. Thanks for reinforcing Bear's sentiments. Makes me even more eager to get a batch going.

Robert


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 28, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Nice haul. That is a staple for our good friend
> 
> Bearcarver
> He swears by the stuff and showcases some of the things he does with it here in the forum. I don't have access to it but managed to find what I think is close to an authentic recipe so plan to make some. Thanks for reinforcing Bear's sentiments. Makes me even more eager to get a batch going.
> ...


I've been eating Taylor's Ham for close to 60 years!

Wouldn't want to share your recipe by any chance,  would you?


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Nov 28, 2020)

I’ve got a good friend from Philly who turned me onto that stuff.  It is amazing if done right.


----------



## checkdude (Nov 28, 2020)

I too would be very interested in the recipe if you be so kind. Thanks if can.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 28, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> Wouldn't want to share your recipe by any chance, would you?





checkdude said:


> I too would be very interested in the recipe if you be so kind. Thanks if can.



No problem...at least I don't think it's gonna be a problem. I just need to find it but cannot right now. Got a pile of beef ribs on the smoker and a couple friends in transit for dinner. Gotta go make cornbread now but will try to find it and post at some point real soon.

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2020)

Guys, This is the closest I've ever seen.
I think Cougar makes the same thing, but this is more of a Step by Step. IMHO

Link:


			http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/NewJerseyPorkRoll.pdf
		


Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 28, 2020)

CFLJOHN512 said:


> I’ve got a good friend from Philly who turned me onto that stuff.  It is amazing if done right.


I keep it simple....

Cut it so it doesn't curl in the pan.

Fry it.

I like it on a hard kaiser roll with just butter and black pepper. Awesome sandwich.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 28, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> I keep it simple....
> 
> Cut it so it doesn't curl in the pan.
> 
> ...


Yes that way is good.  Sometimes I add a fried egg.  It's just one of the best things I've had.  Been eating Pork roll since I was 8 or 9.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Yes that way is good.  Sometimes I add a fried egg.  It's just one of the best things I've had.  Been eating Pork roll since I was 8 or 9.




We always Fried it in a Pan, but I've grilled it too, and that's Great.

I also made some in my air fryer, like this:
Pork Roll Sammies

And if you have to make your own Pork Roll, here is how:
http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/NewJerseyPorkRoll.pdf


Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 28, 2020)

I have been


Bearcarver said:


> We always Fried it in a Pan, but I've grilled it too, and that's Great.
> 
> I also made some in my air fryer, like this:
> Pork Roll Sammies
> ...


I've been wanting to try that recipe for quite some time...

Especially since i paid $8.00 a pound today!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> I have been
> 
> I've been wanting to try that recipe for quite some time...
> 
> Especially since i paid $8.00 a pound today!




Yup---Last I checked (yesterday) it was $8.49 for a 16 ounce roll, at my Giant Market.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm paying that price plus shipping.  Since the inly Pork Roll I can get locally is the thin sliced, and I won't waste my time with that.  It cooks too crisp, and lacks flavor compared to the thick sliced.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 28, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> I'm paying that price plus shipping.  Since the inly Pork Roll I can get locally is the thin sliced, and I won't waste my time with that.  It cooks too crisp, and lacks flavor compared to the thick sliced.



It is fully cooked. Just heat it.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 28, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> It is fully cooked. Just heat it.


I've tried that in the past, still weak flavored compared to the thick sliced. I've even put 8 thin slices on one sandwich, and it still wasn't as good.  I get 8 packs of the 4 thick slices in each and it lasts 2-3 months, unless my Son comes over and sneaks a pack or 2 lol.  So it's well worth it for me.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 29, 2020)

My Daughter was in the Big City, for us, Dubois PA, and picked up 3 Chubs. I ate the first, daily, until it was gone! My preference....The Official NJ Breakfast Sandwich...Pork Roll, Fried Egg and American Cheese on a Hard Roll, aka Poppy Seeded Kaiser Roll. 
Forget about finding the Hard Rolls outside of NY, NJ and Eastern PA. There are Kaiser Rolls in other parts of the country but just not the same. Admittedly,  other style Rolls work fine. I can get a decent Cibatta Roll, if I don't feel like baking.
Now SOME People, my JERSEY GIRL WIFE, insists Pork Roll MUST  have Ketchup on it to be Authentic! Me, I think Ketchup overpowers the Pork Roll.
But, however you enjoy your's, Pork Roll just makes a Great Sandwich!...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 29, 2020)

For those interested Cougar78 put out a great thread on Pork Roll Production. He has had the real deal from NJ and verified, his and  Len Poli's (thank Bear) are both fine substitutes ...JJ






						Pork Roll Time...oh boy! Beware....MANY Pix!
					

December is a crazy month for me at the church office, so between work and other obligations around the home (the Christmas Honey-Do list), I’ve had little or no time to make meats of the tubular variety.  But I had a chance this weekend to do some grinding & stuffing, so I asked the troops in...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 29, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> My Daughter was in the Big City, for us, Dubois PA, and picked up 3 Chubs. I ate the first, daily, until it was gone! My preference....The Official NJ Breakfast Sandwich...Pork Roll, Fried Egg and American Cheese on a Hard Roll, aka Poppy Seeded Kaiser Roll.
> Forget about finding the Hard Rolls outside of NY, NJ and Eastern PA. There are Kaiser Rolls in other parts of the country but just not the same. Admittedly,  other style Rolls work fine. I can get a decent Cibatta Roll, if I don't feel like baking.
> Now SOME People, my JERSEY GIRL WIFE, insists Pork Roll MUST  have Ketchup on it to be Authentic! Me, I think Ketchup overpowers the Pork Roll.
> But, however you enjoy your's, Pork Roll just makes a Great Sandwich!...JJ


You are right about the hard rolls!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 29, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Nice haul. That is a staple for our good friend
> 
> Bearcarver
> He swears by the stuff and showcases some of the things he does with it here in the forum. I don't have access to it but managed to find what I think is close to an authentic recipe so plan to make some. Thanks for reinforcing Bear's sentiments. Makes me even more eager to get a batch going.
> ...


Hey, I did find Taylor Ham in a supermarket in Austin a few years ago. Can't remember the name of the store right now, but Ill ask my friend who lives there. 

Funny thing was the chubs were "Texas size"....

Propably about 3 pounds each, larger diameter also.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 29, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Guys, This is the closest I've ever seen.
> I think Cougar makes the same thing, but this is more of a Step by Step. IMHO
> 
> Link:
> ...


I'm definitely making this this winter.....
I have a ton of plastic game bags that i can substitute for casings.

I'll check first to see if the plastic is safe in sous vide temperatures


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 29, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> My Daughter was in the Big City, for us, Dubois PA, and picked up 3 Chubs. I ate the first, daily, until it was gone! My preference....The Official NJ Breakfast Sandwich...Pork Roll, Fried Egg and American Cheese on a Hard Roll, aka Poppy Seeded Kaiser Roll.
> Forget about finding the Hard Rolls outside of NY, NJ and Eastern PA. There are Kaiser Rolls in other parts of the country but just not the same. Admittedly,  other style Rolls work fine. I can get a decent Cibatta Roll, if I don't feel like baking.
> Now SOME People, my JERSEY GIRL WIFE, insists Pork Roll MUST  have Ketchup on it to be Authentic! Me, I think Ketchup overpowers the Pork Roll.
> But, however you enjoy your's, Pork Roll just makes a Great Sandwich!...JJ


Have a very,  very good Army buddy in Dubois PA....

Visited him about 15 years ago....

Long overdue for a visit!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> For those interested Cougar78 put out a great thread on Pork Roll Production. He has had the real deal from NJ and verified, his and  Len Poli's (thank Bear) are both fine substitutes ...JJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If I'm not mistaken the recipe Cougar uses he got from Len Poli, but I looked close at them both, and Poli's is a lot easier to follow. (for me anyway)
And here is Len Poli's:
http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/NewJerseyPorkRoll.pdf

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 29, 2020)

I added a pound of bacon to some Red Barn bologna because I needed extra fat . 
I was surprised when I fried some up , how close it was to pork roll . 
Starter culture and the wine I think it'd be right there . I'll be trying the Poli recipe .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> Hey, I did find Taylor Ham in a supermarket in Austin a few years ago. Can't remember the name of the store right now, but Ill ask my friend who lives there.
> 
> Funny thing was the chubs were "Texas size"....
> 
> Propably about 3 pounds each, larger diameter also.




Yup---We got those a couple times, and it's nice that when you slice that big Chub, the slices are good size for in a roll.
The slices from the skinny little 16 ounce chub are way too small for even a shrimpy little regular Burger Bun!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2020)

That stuff sure looks good!
Don’t have it here in Florida!
But please tell me it’s not just Spam on steroids!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> That stuff sure looks good!
> Don’t have it here in Florida!
> But please tell me it’s not just Spam on steroids!
> Al





Way different than Spam!!
I like Spam & Pork Roll, but Pork Roll is more like Fried Bologna or a Good tasting Hot Dog. IMO

Spam is closer to Bacon. Also IMO

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks for clarifying that Bear!
I’m gonna make it!
Al


----------

